# Flamingo,big red



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I caught some of these gulf breeders in Nov. but just learned how to post pics so I thought it nice to share.plus every nov.they hang out at the markers so next year u can sore lip some.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A few of them break away from breeding schools the last week of September through the first week of October every year and come prowl the shorelines between Lostmans and Cape Sable.... If you find one it will look like a shark working along the shore.... I'll have to try the marks in November -it would be nice to know they're still around.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

They will be there.And some can be still caught now but hit or miss.use a hank brown with a live pin fish.they love that.havent caught a cobra that way in awhile but don't be surprised if u get one.also log snook also sometimes.i love hitting the markers.can catch all sorts of species in one day.tight lines bud


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice red!!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey, It would be nice if you caught it on the IPB 14 with pics of it. Keep catch-in and post pics,
Muddminnow


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't plan on going to markers in that boat mud.not made 4 that.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

OH!!!! don't be a chicken, just go for it...HA! HA! HA!

[smiley=chicken.gif]

Hows the 14 ft boat fish?

I once took a gheenoe in the heavy stuff....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice red! how big was it?


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

They range from 40in to 44in paint black,but this one in pic was 41in


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I like that Mud,hilarious!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet, my buddy goes out there to catch those guys. 
Biggest I've caught in Flamingo was 36", but that was on a flat out front.


----------

